# Albertas baby boy



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

Well glad to see was definitely pregnant and a further along than most people thought (I guess the man I bought her from was correct)He is perfect beautiful coloring and blue eyes!!!!! Did you notice I said he my girls are bummed I told them if she had a blue eyed doeling we would keep it but gosh I'm an ole softie and I'm starting to think we may whether him and keep him anyway. He is my first baby after all and my (waste of hay) as someone so lovingly called my only whether is by far my favorite in my little herd


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Awe he is cute !!


----------



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks I certainly think so


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is a cutie pie!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Love the last pic- looks like he's happy


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

He is cute and I love his coloring.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

It's always hard to let the cute ones go I'm a sucker for blue eyes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How adorable


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's SO adorable!!! I LOVE his colouring!!!!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

he is so cute


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

He is just adorable! I love his markings!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

OMG! Look how cute he is with his little mouth open and pink tongue. Really cute!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Cute! You could tracy him to carry a pack or something, then no one could say he doesnt do anything lol.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

So cute !


----------

